# Seachem Flourish Dosage calculator



## sithspawn (May 28, 2006)

For those of you who don't know, I've created a spreadsheet that calculates the correct dosage for all Seachem Flourish products based on their recommended daily dosage. All you have to do is input your Tank capacity in Liters and it will automatically calculate the proper dosage in ml and units. Please note that units are the measurements on a diabetic's insulin syringe. The easiest way to dose nano tanks and smaller tanks is using a syringe. This calculator is based on Jimbo205's dosage chart for nano and betta tanks You will find the attachment for the calculator there as well as a detailed explanation how how it works. You can easily copy and paste within the spreadsheet to accommodate as many tanks as you have as well. The file shows 3 of my tanks as an example so feel free to increase or decrease the groups of tanks.

Here's the link, and please take the attachment from my latest post.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/seachem/30525-daily-dosage-schedule.html#post225270


----------

